

How I Use Dual n-Back Training to Break Mental Bottlenecks - Stronico
http://blog.profitawareness.com/2011/11/dual-n-back-training-to-break-mental-bottlenecks/

======
Egregore
Are there any other similar tools like the "Brain Workshop" you mentioned?

~~~
Stronico
I think Luminosity.com offers them - also <http://www.soakyourhead.com/> seems
to do it as well.

